# window tint....



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there any form that exists that will allow a person to legally have window tint under 35%? The reason I ask is because one of the officers in my departemt has illegal tinting on his vehicle and is having trouble passing inspection (no it's not me and no I don't have and explination as to why he has this). The task of finding an answer has fallen to me....low man on the totem pole. Please help....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

It is legal but by prescription only as far as I have been told.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Yah, prescrip. only

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-9d.htm

enumerated exception #8 applies.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SPQR said:


> Is there any form that exists that will allow a person to legally have window tint under 35%? The reason I ask is because one of the officers in my departemt has illegal tinting on his vehicle and is having trouble passing inspection (no it's not me and no I don't have and explination as to why he has this). The task of finding an answer has fallen to me....low man on the totem pole. Please help....


There is no cop exception to illegal tinted windows.


----------



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

Ask Truro PD, there's no exception.......even for their cruisers.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

94c said:


> There is no cop exception to illegal tinted windows.


:L:

...but true. I can't believe that a cop would come on here to ask about tint laws unless it's in regards to a more technical question such as $250 / $250/window (which has been covered). It's not like it's buried in a CMR somewhere - it's plain as day in the MGLs. He needs to get the exemption or peel it off...



bburkie said:


> Ask Truro PD, there's no exception.......even for their cruisers.


I'll assume they don't have a K9 unit, then.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

bburkie said:


> Ask Truro PD, there's no exception.......even for their cruisers.


Cruisers are exempt...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

frank said:


> He needs to get the exemption or peel it off...


You forgot the third option! Make friends with a mechanic who does inspections and then have him inspect the vehicle. :baby13:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> Cruisers are exempt...


I'm betting on no, but we are talking about MGL here which doesn't split things out in an easily interpretable manner. K9 units are definitely exempt, but I don't think you're going to have anyone press the issue with excessive tint on cruisers other than a reporter with nothing better to do...



MGL Ch 90 S9D said:


> This section shall not apply to: ...
> 
> (3) federal, state and local law enforcement agencies, watch guard or patrol agencies licensed under the provisions of section twenty-five of chapter one hundred and forty-seven and college, university and hospital police agencies appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two C utilizing K-9 teams in a motor vehicle while in the regular performance of their duties provided said motor vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle.


----------



## Eagle Keeper F-15A (May 8, 2005)

Sounds to me like John Q. Public or Mr. Media going on a fishing expedition......


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Chapter 90: Section 9D. Windshields and windows obscured by nontransparent materials

Section 9D. No person shall operate any motor vehicle upon any public way or upon any way to which the public shall have the right of access with any of the following affixed thereto: 
(1) a sign, poster or sticker on the front windshield, the side windows immediately adjacent to the operator's seat and the front passenger seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window in such a manner so as to obstruct, impede or distort the vision of the operator. 
(2) nontransparent or sunscreen material, window application, reflective film or nonreflective film used in any way to cover or treat the front windshield, the side windows immediately adjacent to the right and left of the operator's seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window, so as to make such windshield and said window glass areas in any way nontransparent or obscured from either the interior or exterior thereof. 
*This section shall not apply to: *
*(1) motor vehicles manufactured with windshields and window glass areas equipped in accordance with specifications of 49 Code of Federal Regulations 571.205 as authorized by 15 USC 1407.* 
(2) the use of draperies, louvers, or other special window treatments, except those specifically designated in this section, on the rear window, or a side window to the rear of the driver if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(3) federal, state and local law enforcement agencies, watch guard or patrol agencies licensed under the provisions of section twenty-five of chapter one hundred and forty-seven and college, university and hospital police agencies appointed under the provisions of section sixty-three of chapter twenty-two C utilizing K-9 teams in a motor vehicle while in the regular performance of their duties provided said motor vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(4) the use of nontransparent or sunscreen material or window application which has a total visible light reflectance of not more than thirty-five per cent or a visible light transmittance of not less than thirty-five per cent on the side windows immediately adjacent to the right and left of the operator's seat, the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat or on the rear window if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle. 
(5) the use of any transparent material limited to the uppermost 6″ along the top of the windshield, provided such strip does not encroach upon the driver's direct forward viewing area as more particularly described and defined in applicable Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards. 
(6) a vehicle registered in another state, territory or another country or province. 
(7) the use of nontransparent or sunscreen material, window application, reflective film or nonreflective film used in any way to cover or treat the side windows immediately to the rear of the operator's seat and the front passenger seat and the rear window so as to make such window glass areas in any way nontransparent or obscured from either the interior or exterior thereof of a private passenger motor vehicle registered under the provisions of this chapter for public livery and hired for that purpose for any period of time which exclusion shall not include a taxicab. 
8 special window treatment or application determined necessary by a licensed physician, for the protection of the owner or operator of a private passenger motor vehicle who is determined to be light or photosensitive. Applications for such exemption based upon such medical reason or reasons shall be made in writing to the medical advisory board established under section eight C. All applications must be supported by a written attestation of a physician licensed to practice in this commonwealth of the necessity thereof. Upon granting of such exemption by the board, the registrar shall issue a sufficiently noticeable sticker to the applicant which shall be affixed to the side window immediately adjacent to the operator. The registrar shall keep a record of all such exemption stickers so issued.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I smell a Joe Citizen how to appeal with this question>>>:-k


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I also smell that wafting in the air.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a reminder: The first sentence states the word "affixed". Therefore, as far as I know, if you shell out huge dough to actually buy tinted glass this section doesn't apply, e.g. why SUV's have stock tint in the back seats that approaches limo darkness. THAT may be buried in a CMR that references a CFR, but I've never found it.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Eagle Keeper F-15A said:


> Sounds to me like John Q. Public or Mr. Media going on a fishing expedition......





Irish Wampanoag said:


> I smell a Joe Citizen how to appeal with this question>>>:-k


Ditto. Because INSPECTION STATIONS do not reject cars for window tint, nor do they have the authority to do so. Only LEOs on the road make civil judgements with or without tint meters as to the legality of the tint.

Case-in-point: How many times have you cited someone for tint under 90-9D, and the first words out of the violator's mouth were, "but it just passed inspection!"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

BRION24 said:


> I also smell that wafting in the air.


I just farted Brion, thats what your smelling.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

SinePari said:


> Ditto. Because INSPECTION STATIONS do not reject cars for window tint, nor do they have the authority to do so. Only LEOs on the road make civil judgements with or without tint meters as to the legality of the tint.
> 
> Case-in-point: How many times have you cited someone for tint under 90-9D, and the first words out of the violator's mouth were, "but it just passed inspection!"


Weather they have the authority or not I have been told by people that they have been rejected because of the tint.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> Cruisers are exempt...


K-9's maybe, but not cruisers.

Unless there's been a change in the law...


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow...anybody decide to read any of my previous posts before calling me a troll...probably not is my guess. If you don't want to answer the fucking question then DON'T ANSWER IT!!!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

SPQR said:


> Wow...anybody decide to read any of my previous posts before calling me a troll...probably not is my guess. If you don't want to answer the fucking question then DON'T ANSWER IT!!!!!


:L: perfect response


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SPQR said:


> Wow...anybody decide to read any of my previous posts before calling me a troll...probably not is my guess. If you don't want to answer the fucking question then DON'T ANSWER IT!!!!!


Hey buddy, take a look at your previous posts and you are asking the most BASIC questions online and appeared to have only gone to the part time academy and are 23 years old.

"How do you approach a vehicle"
"Do you wear a badge to training when you have a gun"
"My 'fellow officer' has illegal tint, are there exemptions"

So rather than being a troll would you rather be called a wannabee?

If you don't want to be fucking smacked down on this website... try searching the GENERAL LAWS AND ASKING YOUR "CO-WORKERS"


----------



## dderbyman (Jan 4, 2009)

In part of the exemptions is (2) it cover PI vehicles. I stopped a guy who had limo tint and when explained about being stopped, he stated he just went to court for the same thing for a citation he received and the judge stated he was exempt due to falling in this exemption. He even had the proper paper work showing the judges decision and his certification for MA and the chapter he is under.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

SPQR said:


> Is there any form that exists that will allow a person to legally have window tint under 35%? The reason I ask is because one of the officers in my departemt has illegal tinting on his vehicle and is *having trouble passing inspection* (no it's not me and no I don't have and explination as to why he has this). The task of finding an answer has fallen to me....low man on the totem pole. Please help....





SPQR said:


> Wow...anybody decide to read any of my previous posts before calling me a troll...probably not is my guess. If you don't want to answer the fucking question then DON'T ANSWER IT!!!!!


Your question was answered, and you should be grateful because you're too lazy/stupid/ignorant to use the search function here or you're not familiar with one of the most basic Chapter 90 violations in the book.

Inspection stations DO NOT fail cars for tint. And are you his personal slave, or are you going to dime him out? Most of the people here deduced 1 of 3 things: A) you're too stupid to search the laws yourself, B) you're looking for an angle to get tint on YOUR vehicle, or C) you're going about things to make somebody's vehicle a target of some petty bullshit.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I smelled BS from the beginning when I saw "The task of finding an answer has fallen to me....low man on the totem pole." He either A. is sucking dick if he really is who he says he is or B. is a shitty liar. Either way, I say feed him BS. If he's lying, he can rot in hell for all I care because I hate liars. If he's dumb enough to let the rest of the world know that he's sucking dick, let him be a victim of his own stupidity...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SPQR said:


> Is there any form that exists that ). The task of finding an answer has fallen to me....low man on the totem pole. Please help....


If what you say is true, Your chief is a ROCK, your Lieutenant is a popsicle stick, and you are a hockey puck.

Obviously, you are not part of a one man department.

Therefore, what does your *chief* have to say about this *massive case* you're working on....

Wasn't Forest Gump responsible for the statement....

What stupid is, is what stupid does????


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

First of all I would like to thank those of you who have given me a real answer to my question. I am familiar with the law regarding window tint however, I felt that I owed this gentleman at lest some effort in finding a more experience point of view on this subject before I responded with a quick "no". Secondly, I feel that many of you who responded to this post have little to no idea what it is like working in a small town. Quality resources are few and far between and you have to piece together training where ever you can. Yes I only have the part-time academy under my belt and that's the reality of living in western mass where most towns are non-civil service. Every day I go to work I am reminded of how little I know about this job. This does not mean however, that I carry myself in any less of a professional manner when I work than the rest of you. My questions my seem a bit trivial at times but they are important to me none the less. I apologize for my language and understand that my response was less and mature , but I would appreciate a PM if you are going to question my credibility.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The End Thread Closed


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SinePari said:


> Ditto. Because INSPECTION STATIONS do not reject cars for window tint, nor do they have the authority to do so. Only LEOs on the road make civil judgements with or without tint meters as to the legality of the tint.
> 
> Case-in-point: How many times have you cited someone for tint under 90-9D, and the first words out of the violator's mouth were, "but it just passed inspection!"


I realize this thread is closed however, I felt the need to add this. I thought this was odd as it is listed as a check on the Safety Inspection. I contacted a person who is directly in charge of all inspections for the MA RMV and I quote:



> If the station inspector thinks the windows have been tinted he has a tint meter and is required to check them. The legal limit for tint is nothing below 35%, if any windows are below 35% the station is to reject the vehicle for safety. We do issue violations to inspection station who fail to reject for this problem, some stations just want money and some inspectors pass vehicles for there friends with tinted windows. If you stop a vehicle and the windows are below 35% and it has a new sticker, let me know and I will have one of my investigators issue a violation to the station. The law reads a $250 fine for each window.


That is all. Any further discussion should be with a new thread in the Law Review section etc and this thread will remain closed.


----------

